# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  وردة اعتذار لمين بتهديها ؟؟؟

## mylife079

اخواني طبعا معروف ما في أحلى ولا اجمل من الورد 

عشان نهدي فيه الناس الغاليين علينا كتير


والوردة بعبيرها ورحيقها اروع هدية


فبدنا نلعب لعبة اللي يدخل يهدي وردة اعتذار رائعة للشخص اللي بدو اياه


الموضوع اهداء مني للاخت بياض الثلج

انا رح ابدأ ...

----------


## mylife079

بياض الثلج

----------


## تاج النساء

بهدي وردة اعتذار لانسان بعدت عنه

----------


## بقايا الحب

لشخص وثق فيي وما كنت قد الثقة تاعتو
 :Az3ar:

----------


## تاج النساء

لانسان ليس بيدي حيلة للرجوع اليه

----------


## mylife079

الى قلبي

----------


## دموع الندم

اهدي وردة اعتذار لأمي

----------


## mylife079

الى حياتي

----------


## Rahma Queen

انا بهدي ورده
 :SnipeR (69): 
 :Eh S(17): 
 :Eh S(7): 
لحد نفسي يسامحني
لاني اغلطت بحقه غصبن عني
 :Eh S(22):

----------


## Rahma Queen

وردة تانيه
لكل الموجودين

 :SnipeR (69): 

الورده التالته
صاحبها عارف حالو

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> اهدي وردة اعتذار لأمي


*
وأنا متلك يا أختي العزيزة . . . لاني ماسمعت نصيحتها . . . 
*

----------


## لا بمزح

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لاكثر انسان ضايقته

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اخواني طبعا معروف ما في أحلى ولا اجمل من الورد 
> 
> عشان نهدي فيه الناس الغاليين علينا كتير
> 
> 
> والوردة بعبيرها ورحيقها اروع هدية
> 
> 
> فبدنا نلعب لعبة اللي يدخل يهدي وردة اعتذار رائعة للشخص اللي بدو اياه
> ...


يسلموا حورية مقبولة  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## لا بمزح

بقدمها لحسناء الجليد وبحكيلها سامحيني

----------


## mylife079

للناس كلها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 


إلى أكثر إنسانه ما انتبهت لحبها

----------


## تاج النساء

الى من ملك روحي وعمري وكياني  :Cgiving:

----------


## mylife079

*بهديها لامي*

----------


## mylife079

دموعي

----------


## Rahma Queen

[imgr]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_wJqgsR1RFbc/SG75N95VjiI/AAAAAAAABRg/MUmJEd85m_4/s400/%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A9%2B%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B6%D8%A  7%2B%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%A9%2B%D8%AD%  D9%85%D8%B1%D8%A7.jpg[/imgr]

للي بستاهلها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rahma Queen

آسفMYLIFE
اني سرقت الورده من عندك
بس انا سرقتها مشان اعطيك اياها
 :Eh S(19):

----------


## mylife079

> [imgr]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_wJqgsR1RFbc/SG75N95VjiI/AAAAAAAABRg/MUmJEd85m_4/s400/%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A9%2B%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B6%D8%A  7%2B%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%A9%2B%D8%AD%  D9%85%D8%B1%D8%A7.jpg[/imgr]
> 
> للي بستاهلها
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بهدي وردة لحالي لاني انا بس بستاهل

----------


## mylife079

> آسفMYLIFE
> اني سرقت الورده من عندك
> بس انا سرقتها مشان اعطيك اياها


 
ما شفت ورده ولا شي

----------


## Rahma Queen

> ما شفت ورده ولا شي


كل هالأحمر ومش شايف
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## mylife079

الصورة نزلت غلط حاولي تعدليها

----------


## Rahma Queen

كيف نزلت غلط
هي انا شايفها
ولا انا حولا :SnipeR (76):

----------


## mylife079

عندي ما طلعت الصورة 

فيه عندك ايقونه بجانب تكبير الخط ونوع الخط 

خذي عنوان الصورة كوبي بيست فيها امسحي ال http الي بتطلع بالمستطيل

----------


## دموع الندم

ل صديقتي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقدم باقات من الورد الى من اخطأت بحقه 

انا غلطت وما بعرف شو الي صار 

بس راح قدم اعتذاري لاله 


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الندم

اعتذر للي ذهب ولم يعد ولن يعد

----------


## mylife079

وردة اعتذار لكل واحد بحبني

----------


## تاج النساء

اعتذر لماضي الذي سارميه خلفي  :Bl (33):

----------


## mylife079

للماضي وكل لحظة في حياتي

----------


## تاج النساء

للدنيا وما فيها

----------


## mylife079

لمشاعري

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي كان زعلان مني

----------


## mylife079

للي زعلته مني

----------


## تاج النساء

بهديها الى من غاب عن المنتدى

----------


## mylife079

لعمري

----------


## تاج النساء

لما اضعته من وقت بجانبه

----------


## basil khalid

لكل صديق زعلته

----------


## mylife079

لنفسي

----------


## basil khalid

ليامن

----------


## mylife079

للحياة

----------


## basil khalid

لامي

----------


## mylife079

لامي

----------


## دليلة

لكل  غالي

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

لصديقتي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

"ابعتذر"
وارسل مع الشوق عذري!
ياللي مكانك بين عيني و قلبي ؟ انا مقصر و الظروف اجبرتني !
وابيك تقبل اعتذاري وظرفي؟ والله ماني مهملك في حياتي
"لكن حياتي كلها اتعبتني"

----------


## mylife079

لأحلامي

----------


## بنت حيفا

أنا بهدي الوردة لنفسي وبعتزرلها كتييييير عن كل شي أخطأته بحقهـــــا ...

----------


## شمعة امل

اهدي وردة اعتذار لحالي

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي غاب عني يومين
i miss you

----------


## The Gentle Man

الى امي كل باقات الدنيا لاني لم اعطها حقها 

واكرر اعتذاري الى ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

> "ابعتذر"
> وارسل مع الشوق عذري!
> ياللي مكانك بين عيني و قلبي ؟ انا مقصر و الظروف اجبرتني !
> وابيك تقبل اعتذاري وظرفي؟ والله ماني مهملك في حياتي
> "لكن حياتي كلها اتعبتني"


مقبووول اعتذارك  :Db465236ff: 

سامحتك بقلبي الكبير ومش غصب عني ولا ضعف مني ولكن لأني بحب بضمير :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mylife079

للعالم كله

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقدم اعتذاري لبياض  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اعتذر للي فهمتهم غلط انا اسفه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اقدم اعتذاري لبياض


 :SnipeR (26):  :SnipeR (26): 

Why???

----------


## بنت الشديفات

للي ببالي  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

للأيام

----------


## basil khalid

لحالي

----------


## mylife079

للزعل والنكد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اعتذار لحالي ولعمري يلي ضيعته هيك

----------


## بياض الثلج

مش عارفة أهدي وردة اعتذار لأنه مو عارفه معناها  :SnipeR (88): 

اعتذار لشو بالزبط :SnipeR (35):

----------


## mylife079

لاي شي بالحياة

----------


## بياض الثلج

زي شو ؟؟ 

يعني  اهدي وردة لزيد ؟؟ طيب ما بيستاهلها ؟؟ حتى لو في شي غلط مني :SnipeR (67):

----------


## mylife079

اعملي الي بدك اياه شريرة ما بدك حد يعلمك

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اعملي الي بدك اياه شريرة ما بدك حد يعلمك


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 


يعني انت بدك وردة اعتذار مني هلا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بياض الثلج

> طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


احلى ريحااااااااااااااااااااااااان وفل من عند غزال لحورية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

مين غزال :SnipeR (77):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مين غزال


أختي عندها حديقة زهوور  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الرحال

للدنيا مع انها غدرتني

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

لصديقتي

----------


## Rahma Queen

إلكم

----------


## عاشقة ريان

:Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## mylife079

للنوم بعدني نعسان

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لماما

----------


## mylife079

لكل من زعلته مني واخطيت بحقه

----------


## The Gentle Man

For  :Cgiving:  ...

----------


## تاج النساء

اله اذا قدرها طبعا  :Bl (8):

----------


## Rahma Queen

لــــــــــــــ فاتن حياتي

----------


## mylife079

لروحي

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي قبلي

----------


## mylife079

للي احرجته بسؤالي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الي بموت فيه

----------


## Rahma Queen

لـــــــــــMylife078ـــــــ

----------


## mylife079

للي قبلي

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمو يا زوء
 :Eh S(17): 
وهاي الورده إلك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا رحمة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لحياتي كلها

----------


## عاشقة ريان

للي مغلبني

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]la ( ...........) 3$an (.................................................  ....................................)
bs ana kter s3b (.................................................  ) b3tzr (...)[/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لعمري

----------


## mylife079

للثقة العميا

----------


## Rahma Queen

لـــــــــــMylife077ــــــــــــــ

----------


## mylife079

رحمة

----------


## بياض الثلج

لكل الأغبياء في العالم هناك الكثيرون جدا 

أحزن عليهم كثيرا لهذا أهديهم وردة فلا أحد يهتم بهم  :Icon6:

----------


## Rahma Queen

لكل الفلسطينين

----------


## mylife079

لكل الامهات

----------


## mylife079

لها ...

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لحايتي  و لوقتي

----------


## Rahma Queen

لكل اللي عرفتهم بحياتي
لانهم ناس طيبين

----------


## mylife079

للقمر

----------


## Rahma Queen

لــــــــــ هو

----------


## غسان

_ل حد جفلته اليوم _

----------


## mylife079

للأمل

----------


## Rahma Queen

لــــMـــMـMـــMــMــMـMــMــMـــMــMــMــMـــMـــ  Mــ

----------


## mylife079

للحياة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لكل واحد عندو قلب طيب

----------


## mylife079

لأمل حياتي

----------


## mylife079

الي أنا

----------


## دليلة

لحبيبي  :Eh S(17):

----------


## محمد العزام

> لحبيبي


 



لايكون انا

----------


## أمير العذاب 2

أحلى وأكبر وردة للأعضاء وانا آسف على التأخير

----------


## أمير العذاب 2

وردة اعتذار لحسناء الجليد

----------


## mylife079

مش عارف اعتذر اليوم

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لخواتي

----------


## mylife079

الك يا روحي

----------


## ريمي

لشذى البنفسج

----------


## مجودة

بهديها لاقرب انسان الي ... 3li

----------


## mylife079

للحب

----------


## مجودة

بهديها لإلك... 
حبيبتي وصديقتي منار

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي اليوم عيد ميلاده
لك تؤبرني
ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon9:  :Icon9:

----------


## mylife079

للعمر

----------


## Rahma Queen

لـــــــ(إلي بالي بالك)ــــــ :Cgiving: ـــــ

----------


## mylife079

للقمر

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

للحياة

----------


## mylife079

للأحلام

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي بحبه

----------


## mylife079

لوردة أحلامي

----------


## Rahma Queen

للسنتين
إللي ضاعوا  من حياتي
(هيك)
 :C06a766466:

----------


## mylife079

للزعل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لكل خاين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لحبي

----------


## mylife079

الي انا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لاخر اخباري

----------


## Rahma Queen

للي قبلي
ممكن تقبليها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكوره رحمه 

بهديها لكل قلب طيب

----------


## mylife079

للي ببالي

وبحكيله كلنا اخوان 

ورمضان كريم

----------


## تاج النساء

بهدي وردة اعتذار لاله

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

وردة اعتذار للحصان المتالق

----------


## تاج النساء

وردة اعتذار للحياة

----------


## mylife079

للسعاده

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

للامل

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]لكل انسان اخطاءت بحقه [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

لكل البشر

----------


## blackiris

بهدي الوردة للشخص عزيز عليي بتمنى انو سامحني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لكل انسان

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]

اليك صديقه قبل ما روح للدوام بخمس دقائق [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور نبض

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color :Embarrassment: rangered;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]سلام صديقة مظطر روح للدوام بشوفك بعد الدوام [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله معك


بهدي ورده اعتذار لبنت الشديفات

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:sienna;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]بهدي الورده لكل انسان ذاق حر الشوب اليوم [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

للنوم

----------


## Rahma Queen

لكل المسلمين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

للشعب الاردني

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ل خواتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لبنت الشديفات

----------


## mylife079

للوداع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لكل انسان فارق حبيبه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ل ماما

----------


## mylife079

للجوع

----------


## Rahma Queen

للدنيا
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## mylife079

لقرف الحياة

----------


## mylife079

للتعب

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

للمرض

----------


## mylife079

لكي سيدتي

----------


## هلا

ل جده الله يرحمه

----------


## mylife079

للجو الحلو اليوم

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

لحياتي

----------


## mylife079

للحياة

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

لمن التقيتها في الرياض ثم مكه ثم الشام

----------


## Rahma Queen

للحياه
 :31d13c231e:

----------


## mylife079

لاحلامي

----------


## Rahma Queen

إلــــــــــــــــ :SnipeR (93): ــــــــــــه

----------


## mylife079

للحياة بسبب البشر اللي فيها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لمن تخلى عني  في حياتي

----------


## mylife079

لنفسي   ............ :SnipeR (98): .............

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بهديها الا لأمي ....ومن غيرها يستحق

----------


## mylife079

لامي اكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيد

----------


## Rahma Queen

للدنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

للجميع فردا فردا ...
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): .

----------


## mylife079

ل بابا طبعاً

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mylife079

لحبيبتي اللي زعلانه مني 


بحكيلها الله يحفظك ويسعدك

وبتمنا تكوني بخيرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Rahma Queen

لحياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## الوسادة

*اممممممممممممم الحمد لله ما زعلت حدا

يسلمو ماي لايف 

*
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## mylife079

> *اممممممممممممم الحمد لله ما زعلت حدا*
> 
> *يسلمو ماي لايف*


 

 :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv:  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــكل

----------


## محمد العزام

الناس لازم يعتذرولي


مابحب اعتذر لحد

----------


## mylife079

ل محمد العزام 

 :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وردة اعتذار لشخص قدم لي الكثير ولم استطيع تقديم اي شيء له

----------


## mylife079

للقدررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دليلة

لنفسي :Bl (35):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

للحاضر  :SnipeR (34):

----------


## mylife079

للزمن

 :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## ورده السعاده

للدنيا والزمن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي وبس  :Him:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*
اهديها واعتذر لوردة الامل*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بعتذر لأنسانة لم تفهمني الى الأن

----------


## mylife079

لحياتي 


 :7 5 138[1]:  :7 5 138[1]:

----------


## محمد العزام

والله مابعرف لمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لروح قلبي  :Emb3(1):

----------


## mylife079

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

لامي الحبيبه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لنفسي بما حصل  :Bl (32):

----------


## mylife079

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

بهديها لنفسي  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shams spring

للبالي  والله معك
 :9ec73e7126:   :9ec73e7126:   :9ec73e7126:

----------


## mylife079

للأيام


 :Drive:  :Drive:  :Drive:  :Drive:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لليرموووووووووووووووووك

----------


## mylife079

لكل واحد بكرهني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لواحد كذاب الله يسامحه :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

لسنين عمري

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

للي بعدي :Emb3(1):

----------


## mylife079

للحياة


:upset8::upset8:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لانسان عشت بحياته مجرد عابر سبيل

----------


## mylife079

للملل


 :020105 EmMO2 Prv:  :020105 EmMO2 Prv:  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## سلامي

اهديها لنفسي. و أتصالح مع نفسي.

----------


## mylife079

للأمل


 :36 1 6[1]:

----------


## بقايا الحب

ولا لحد لانو ما حد يستاهل الاعتذار

----------


## Rahma Queen

للدنيا الغداره

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ل :36 2 58[1]:

----------


## mylife079

لها

 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لكل الطيبين :Eh S:

----------


## mylife079

للغاليين على قلبي

----------


## وسام المصري

الى روح قلبي امي

----------


## mylife079

لوجع حلقي

 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## وسام المصري

بهديها للحبيبي رافع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بهديها للدنيا  :Bl (34):

----------


## ورده السعاده

لماما:upset8:

----------


## mylife079

للحياة

 :SnipeR (26):  :SnipeR (26):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

to myself  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## mylife079

للملل 

 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

للغدر بحياتي

----------


## mylife079

لقلبي ومشاعري

 :36 19 2[1]:  :36 19 2[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

ل.........
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:

----------


## mylife079

لقلبي ومشاعري

:Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy:

----------


## سنفورة

لي!!!!!!!! :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:   :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## mylife079

ل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

*لقلبي ...............
*

----------


## (dodo)

لشخص كذبت عليه

----------


## &روان&

*ما بهديها لحدا*

----------


## mylife079

الزمن الماضي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بهديها لنفسي وبعتذرلها كتير.....

----------


## mylife079

للحياة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لسنين عمري  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

للاحلام

............

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لماي لايف لان النت فصل غصب عني  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

لنفسيييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بعطيها لساعات نومي لانها صايرة خفيفة كتير  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

لراحة بالي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بهديها لصاحباتي بالمدرسة لاني من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ما تواصلت معهم ..اشتقتلهم  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

*للتفكيرررررررررررررررررررر
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

للي بتعرف حالها هون..

----------


## mylife079

ولا لحداااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لعاطفة الامومة داخلي  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

لنفسي

......................

----------


## سنفورة

لـ.............

----------


## mylife079

لقلبيييييييييييي

----------


## mylife079

لنفسيييييييييييييييييي

----------


## &روان&

لحدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

مش عاااااااااااااااارف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لـ ابو عون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لـ للناس اللي زعلتهم من دون ما اقصد

----------


## mylife079

*لاحلى واروع ناس بالوجود عرفتهم 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لكل من جرحتوو  :Eh S:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لأحلامي اللي مو قادرة أحققهم

----------


## mylife079

للي ببالييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

للي زعلان مني كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## (dodo)

لكل من اخطأت بحقه

----------


## mylife079

ولا لحدااااااااااااااااا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لاي حدا أسأت فهمه  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

*للدنيا .................
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إله.........

----------


## mylife079

للحياة  ...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لصحتي اللي بهملها مرات

----------


## mylife079

لنفسيييييييييييييي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لمخي اللي بدو يفقع من الصداع

----------


## &روان&

لواحد عزيز علي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لكل حدا زعلته من دون ما أقصد  :Eh S(17):

----------


## rand yanal

*لهلحدا على قد ما بداقره*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لصاحباتي اللي ما عزمتهم على هيك مناسبة ..بس الحفلة على الضيق  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

.....لأمي ...

----------


## &روان&

*لروان يعني انا*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لكل اللي بستمحولي عذر  :Smile:

----------


## &روان&

ل بابا  وماما

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لحبيبة قلبي طوق الياسمين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لـ القدر  :Frown:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لللي بيعرف حاله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

ل نفسي.....................

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لـ النسكافيه

----------


## mylife079

ل نفسي......

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لـ دراستي ..

----------


## بيلسان

للي زعلتهم اليوم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لـ الماضي   :Eh S(16):

----------


## بيلسان

للاسبوع الماضي

----------


## mylife079

*للأمل

* :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## دموع الغصون

لتلك الروح المشتاقه

----------


## محمد العزام

لحالي 
وبدي اهدي حالي الف وردة اعتذار وبحكيلها سامحيني

----------


## &روان&

بهدي وردة اعتذار  

للوطن الغالي

----------


## mylife079

*لنفسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اللي ظلمتها*

----------


## &روان&

بهدي وردة اعتذار 

ل روان

----------


## دموع الغصون

**لتلك الصفحة البيضاء المشوهة بوعودك * *||}..
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وردة إعتذار .. لكل شخص أسأت له خلال أيام الأسبوع .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ورده اعتذار لـ امتحاني*  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*بهديها لذاك الأمل المدفون خلف رمال القدر*

----------


## mylife079

الها وبحكيلها انتي بقلبي مزروعة مهما صار

----------


## shams spring

*وردة لتلك الروح التي عانقت الغياب ... اعتذر*

----------


## mylife079

*لنفسيييييييييييي وقلبي
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لـ علاماتي .!!*

----------


## محمد العزام

ولا حد ....يمكن لحالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

لهاد الفصل ولكتبي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لـ من كان يتحملني .!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لــ " 5 "



.
.
.
.

----------


## محمد العزام

مافي حد صراحة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا يوجد  احد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابـــا اعتذر

ابعتذر ... عن كل شيء ... 


إلا الهوى .. ما للهوى عندي عذر ..


ابعتذر .. عن أي شي ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لمن علمني ان الطفولة تستعيد ذاتها في انفسنآآ عندمآ نعشق ،،
اعتذر منكـ يا انت ،،

----------

